# I'm Divorcing Martha White.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Southern Bisquit Formula L beats any bisquits I have ever eaten including my Mom's. Easy too.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I've seen it on the shelf but never thought about buying any. I usually buy a self rising flour, cut in some shortening and then add milk but if Southern Biscuit is easier and better, I will have to try some.


----------

